# advice on bmw 320d



## positivenote (19 Oct 2006)

hi all, im thinking of getting this car:
http://carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=380330

i was in contact with the seller through the email and he has a full service history and will give a 3 month marrenty. If anyone has any opinions on wether its a good deal or should i be weary of it. I have looked about and similiar cars are all about 4k more expensive... should i be worried about the amount of miles as i do approx 18k a year myself... any advice would be great.
Thanks as always


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Oct 2006)

Given you have just passed your test, are you happy you can afford to insure a Beemer?


----------



## positivenote (19 Oct 2006)

this is true   but alas ive been saving for months and have been on the look out, was waiting untill i got my full licence before pursuing any interest...


----------



## DaveD (20 Oct 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the mileage, other than the fact that 71k seems relatively low for a 6 year old diesel, I'd ring the garages listed in the service history and ask when the last service was done and at what mileage. If a car is 4k cheaper than others then there must be a reason, however I am ALWAYS suspicious of all used car dealers (I've seen too many clocked cars). Also, get a mechanic to check it out unless you know a lot about cars yourself.

That said, they are a lovely car, very comfortable, but only average on reliability, and VERY expensive to get fixed at main dealers. 

Why not source one in the UK?


----------



## bigdaddy (20 Oct 2006)

I wouldn't worry about 70k on a diesel, do try and get someone to have a look for you though, he should be able to figure out why its a 'good deal'

Have you seen the car yet? those wheels don't look like 18"??


----------



## positivenote (20 Oct 2006)

yeah, i kind of agree with you, in that it does sound like a good deal in comparison to similiar models... thus a certain amount of suspicion has to be evedent.
 Re: bringing one in from the uk... aren't you wavering warrenty on imports and it would be more difficult to get alook at the car...


----------



## tosullivan (20 Oct 2006)

There was an issue with the turbos on these models pre Sep '01 I think. Unless it has already been refurbished or replaced, you are looking at an expensive fix. Check the history for any work on it. They are definitely not the 18" M wheels. Already I am suspicious. When someone can't get the description right, I always smell a rat, no matter how nice it looks.

If it hasn't climate control I'd walk away.  Most people buying BMW's look for that if you ever decide to sell.


----------



## Frank (20 Oct 2006)

Nice looking car, seems like a big premium to have to pay just for the badge though.

As was mentioned 70k on an 00 is low, although not unreasonable.

Go and have a look get a good test drive and say you will come back with a mechanic.

On the price maybe this dealer is being realistic, bm owners tend to think there cars are worth than they actaully are.


----------



## mc-BigE (20 Oct 2006)

There's no turbo issue with the first 320d pre-facelift 136BHP model, the issue is with the first of the facelift 150BHP early 2002 models, that said check for "siren" noises from the turbo especially when engine cold, it should be a turbo "whistle" noise which is fine. A new turbo will be 1000euro + labour to replace!(not BMW garage prices)
the airflow meter would need to be replaced at or before that mileage (about 250 +labour Euro from BMW) so ask if it’s been done. You can check this yourself by accelerating hard at around 20-30mph to 62mph in say 2 or 3rd gear and there should be no acceleration lag over 2000rpm if there is, most likely the airflow meter needs changing, but you can drive it like that if you want, it won't damage anything, it’s just frustrating.

Another thing is suspension bushes tend to go at this mileage in the 3 series, allow 100 + labour to fix. Again test the car on bumpy roads and if there’s a lot of knocking from the suspension or through the steering wheel, then they need replacing.

That all apart from normal crash repair/service history check, no timing belt to worry about.


----------



## Eurofan (20 Oct 2006)

Good advice above but i'd add my vote to checking the milage carefully. The reg no is high enough that it could be a uk import and if so get a hpi check done with the old reg and chassis number.

Don't just take the service history as a given, *ring* the dealers mentioned and check dates/milage match up and query the work done at the time. Check for very shiny steering wheel, excessive wear of drivers seat bolster for evidence of high milage too.

The 320d is a fine car and the price isn't unreasonable but i'm suspicious about the milage.


----------



## positivenote (20 Oct 2006)

some great advice given there lads.. seems like alot of work and hassel to be honest ... all this talk of turbo etc... i supose the best bet would be to get my mechanic to have a look at it for me and take his advice... although the problem hear is that he doesnt believe in buying cars because of their make, and he'd advise me to get a diesel jap import instead as they are more economical and cheaper... whereas i would just love a 320d for my long drives 
although thanks again for the advice


----------



## mc-BigE (20 Oct 2006)

positivenote said:


> sand he'd advise me to get a diesel jap import instead as they are more economical and cheaper



Cheaper yes, but more economical? the 320d will do high 40's MPG that about 570 to 600miles to a full tank 60ltrs, not bad.

The Turbo thing is not just for BMW, its for all high mileage diesel cars. Don't be put off by that.


----------



## Frank (20 Oct 2006)

Your mechanic is wise.

Go for a vw tdi 130bhp.

a 2002 passat sport or highline bigger car same money


----------



## 892896 (20 Oct 2006)

Was the car brought in from the UK ?
I notice the number plate is a late 00 C Reg.

Fine looking car, good colour too.
I've had three models of the E46.
good luck.


----------



## magunkey (23 Oct 2006)

Have a look at the number on that carzone ad. 33 thousand odd. Now put in a search for "cars added today". See what numbers come up. That ad is six months old. That car is six months unsold. That is a "stuck" car. Ask yourself why, go check it out, if it's right offer a lot less than he's asking. He just wants to see the back of it!


----------



## magunkey (23 Oct 2006)

magunkey said:


> Have a look at the number on that carzone ad. 33 thousand odd. Now put in a search for "cars added today". See what numbers come up. That ad is six months old. That car is six months unsold. That is a "stuck" car. Ask yourself why, go check it out, if it's right offer a lot less than he's asking. He just wants to see the back of it!



Correct myself before anyone else does. 38 thousand odd.


----------



## tosullivan (24 Oct 2006)

magunkey said:


> Have a look at the number on that carzone ad. 33 thousand odd. Now put in a search for "cars added today". See what numbers come up. That ad is six months old. That car is six months unsold. That is a "stuck" car. Ask yourself why, go check it out, if it's right offer a lot less than he's asking. He just wants to see the back of it!


what number are you talking about?


----------



## conor_mc (24 Oct 2006)

I assume he means that the id in the url is 380330. Todays ads start at 530000 odd.

http://carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm...r&carID=380330


----------



## mc-BigE (24 Oct 2006)

conor_mc said:


> I assume he means that the id in the url is 380330. Todays ads start at 530000 odd.
> 
> http://carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm...r&carID=380330



what happens when the time for the ad runs out and the seller advertises the car again, will he get the same ID number or will he be issued with a new number?

If its the latter, then who knows how long the cars been for sale.


----------



## magunkey (25 Oct 2006)

mc-BigE said:


> what happens when the time for the ad runs out and the seller advertises the car again, will he get the same ID number or will he be issued with a new number?
> 
> If its the latter, then who knows how long the cars been for sale.


 
Carzone operate on the basis that your car "Stay's there till it's sold". It never runs out till you sell.

The number you start with is the number you stay with.


----------



## cullenswood (25 Oct 2006)

Is this a good buy.   I know its not a diesel but it seems like a good price for what it is??   Full BMW service history, climate control etc.

http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carid=530093


----------



## daithid2000 (26 Oct 2006)

cullenswood said:


> Is this a good buy.   I know its not a diesel but it seems like a good price for what it is??   Full BMW service history, climate control etc.
> 
> http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carid=530093





Are they offering any warranty?


----------



## magunkey (26 Oct 2006)

Check it hasn't been clocked. Get the service book and call the garage who serviced it! If you can confirm it's genuine, has no acciden damage, get a decent warranty and generally give yourself a bit of reassurance then 10.5K cash would be fair.


----------

